# How to open up Traynor YCS100H



## kevin562 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi guys, i am new to this forum i hope i will get some answers here 

I just recently bought an ycs100h from a friend and i plug in the footswitch to test it because he tolds me it didn't work properly so i was hoping to repair it by myself but suddenly the amp is not working on channel 3 at all, channel 2 is working (the led is on but no sound) and channel 1 when i click on the button it lights on and off. i wonder if something like a relay or anything else has burned so i wanted to open it up and can't figure out how to remove the amp from the chassis. Thanks guys!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I am not a amp tech, there are a few on here that may chime in, but typically these are all housed with 4 screws/bolts at the top of the amp. Once those are removed the chassis will be loose. But as mentioned on here many times, be careful when doing these types of things. They can still carry power even when the cord is not connected to an outlet.


----------



## kevin562 (Jan 8, 2011)

hey thank you for your answer! The amp is made basically on the bottom part of the housing the top part is where the tubes and transformers are. It has 4 bolts on the sides and 4 under the housing but i still can't get it out.


----------



## kevin562 (Jan 8, 2011)

hey i found out how finally! I wasn't pushing it out enough because i was scared of breaking something but now I got it!  Thanks guys see you next time!


----------



## Loud (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey Kevin562 did you solve the problem with your footswitch? I am experiencing the same problems you describe - and I'm on my second footswitch from traynor both the first and second have failed me. I've contacted Traynor support for some answers.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

hahaha...i had the bottom four out and i'm cursing the amp cuz it won't come out...and after about 5mins i realize, hey...theres bolts on the sides too!

i have the YCS50H...i thought it was pretty sweet how the chassis is built so that the bottom is basically nothing but a "stool" to hold the amp...


----------



## inzaneman (Jun 17, 2012)

Hey there, did you get the bottom off the metal chassis, if yes how?


----------

